# Do I need a vivarium lid?



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi I have just bought a 3ft wooden viv and a small glass viv for my new leopard gecko that will be here in just over a week.
the small viv is just for the first few months because i read about the gecko getting stressed if you just move it straight into a big viv.
unfortunately the small viv has no lid to it.
is the lid really needed because I can only find them on ebay and the price is abit over the top just for a lid.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not really, if it can't get out and you keep the heat right then it'll be fine without one


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

awsome thank you


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jadeyydoe it depends on several things ie: how deep is the glass viv and what furnishings you'll be putting into it ~ personally a lid or a way of securely covering the top would be advisable not only to stop anything getting in and to keep the temps stable but also to prevent any chance of the leo getting out ..... and believe me if there's a way they will 
A large faunerium like this -> Faunarium - Flat - Large : Reptile Shop, The Shop for Reptiles! will do the job perfectly (and it won't break the bank) plus it can be used as a quarentine/spare tank at a later stage


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

thats pretty much the tank I have the moment apart from my one is longer... and has no lid 0.o

I will find out the measurements tomorrow then and see if any pet shops online can help me out


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

oh by the way I can't seem to find any sites telling me where to put the habistat probe.
I know it goes inside on the top on the mat in a wooden vivarium.
But the heat mat has to go on the outside of the glass viv and I don't know where to put the probe.
Help?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

the large ones are pretty easy to get (18" x 12" x 6 1/2") but I don't know if you can buy the lids seperate.
oh and the probe goes inside on the 'hot' side touching the floor


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

the only lids that seem to be sold separate for Vivariums are Clearseal ones and they rand from £20-£40 :S
oh awsome Thank You


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

the complete large plastic fauneriums like the one in the link are only about £10 - £13


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

oh its okay I just picked it up and it does have a lid its a mesh lid


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

glad you got it sorted


----------

